# hardware bestellen auf raten trotz schufaeintrag?!



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

tach schön,
wusste jetzt nich ob das in dieses forum oder ins off-topic posten sollte.
naja jetzt is es erstmal hier.
kennt jmd von euch ne seite wo ich mainboards und co bestellen kann mit finanzierung?
könnte sein das ich noch nen schufaeintrag hab von ner handyrechnung damals.
bei amazon z.b. konnte ich nichts finden mit ratenzahlung. vllt bin ich auch nur blind.
weiß auch nich ob die händler bei anschaffungen um die 400 euro in die schufa gucken.
vllt hat ja schon mal jmd von euch irgentwo was auf raten bestellt und kann die eite nennen.
kann man überhaupt schon bei 400 euro oder weniger irgentwo ratenzahlung machen??


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Oktober 2009)

Amazon macht keine Ratenzahlung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

ok hab was gefunden.
mindfactory.de
werde mir nachher nen rechner zusammenkaufen mit euch zusammen
denke mit euch kann man beim einkaufen nichts falsch machen^^
gehe jetzt erstmal schlafen. bis denne dann


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. Oktober 2009)

Wirst nix bekommen.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja auch die werden ne Bonitätsprüfung machen. Schlechte Karten also mit Schufaeintrag. Naja den bekommt man ja auch nich einfach mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Oktober 2009)

Fehl Post Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> gehe jetzt erstmal schlafen. bis denne dann


Um 10 Uhr Morgens erstmal schlafen gehen LoL


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Um 10 Uhr Morgens erstmal schlafen gehen LoL


vllt. hatte er ja nachtschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2009)

So egal. Hört sich nur lustig an wenn einer um 10 Uhr morgens sagt ich leg mich jetzt hin.

Er wird keine Ratenzahlung bekommen. 
1. Die Händler geben keine Ratenzahlung!!!
- Ratenzahlung gibt es von der Bank mit der der Händler arbeitet. z.B. GM-Bank oder wie die heißt. Ist glaube ich auch der Fall bei Mindfactory bin mir jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher.

2. Raten zahlung gibt es evtl. ohne Schufa nur bei Neckerman und co. Hängt aber auch vom Betrag ab. vllt. schauen die bei 300 Euro nicht in die Schufa. Ab einem Betrag von 600 Euro Schauen die ganz sicher rein. 

3. Wenn er die Rechnung bezahlt hat kann er beantragen dass der Eintrag bei der Schufa gelöscht wird das dauert und kostet etwas.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_ROCKnLOL - hast du in deiner Nähe zufällig JE-Computer´s ?_


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2009)

Gibt doch auch diese schöne TV Werbung ... Kredit auch bei überzogenem Giro Konto, Keine Schufa Abfrage ... damit sie wieder sorgenfrei leben können. Ultra seriös  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2009)

für 100% Zinsen bekommst du bei mir auch 400€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

moin, bin jetzt wieder wach!
und ja ich hab immer nachtschicht^^
je-computers is ca. 250 km von mir entfernt.
ich stell mir jetzt mein rechner zusammen und schaue mal ob die bank von denen das genehmigt.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

will mir jetzt das bestellen.

AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.00GHz AM2+ 8MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX

GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+ ATX

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro AMD Optero***


und evtl die 1024MB XFX Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe*** gibt es da noch ne andere weil die erst in 3 wochen verfügbar ist


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Welche Marke wäre ja egal. Aber ich glaube mit der Verfügbarkeit der ATI5850 sieht es immo allgemein recht schlecht aus. Und noch ein Typ: Der 955er kostet immo glaub nur wenige Euro mehr.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist AMD wieder groß am Kommen oder wieso suchen sich so viele in letzter Zeit 'n AMD Prozessor raus? Seit ich das erste mal Intel im Rechner hatte, will ich garnix mehr anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

naja, AMD hat mit dem Phenon II X4 echte P/L-Kracher am Start, zumindest wenn man nicht anspruchsvoll ist was OC etc. angeht. Mir persönlich gefällt Intel auch besser und bei dem Budget würde ich sehen, wie ich nen Core i5 unterbringe.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir auch wieder Intel holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Konkurrenz etwas anzukurbeln, kann ja auch nicht schaden.^^

Wobei mein Prozzi im Moment ganz klar ein CoreI5 750 wäre, würde ich denn einen benötigen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. Oktober 2009)

AMD schlägt halt Jedes P/L wenn man nicht so auf das bissel mehr leistung angewiesen ist, aber son i7 wär schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

